# Teichgröße



## SaschaW (11. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier im Forum eine verlässliche Antwort bekomme.

Da unser Garten leider nicht sonderlich groß ist, habe ich einen Teich mit den Maßen ~3,20 x 2,50 m angelegt.
In einer Tiefe von 1,30 m bin ich auf reinen Bims gestoßen. Die Tiefe beträgt nun 1,60 m.
Die Wände wurden steil angelegt. Gefiltert soll der Teich über einen Hozelock Trinamic 20.000+ mit vorgeschaltetem Vortex werden.

Ist ein Teich in dieser Größe für die Haltung von 5 Kois ausreichend, oder ist er später für ausgewachsene Koi zu klein?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## A6er (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Hi und

:Willkommen2  im Forum!

Warum sollte der Teich zu klein sein?
Es gibt hier einige, die haben noch weniger Wasser zur Verfügung (mich eingeschlossen).
Nach deinen Angaben müsster der Teich ca. 12-13.000 Liter haben.
Von der Tiefe passt es auch.
Insofern kannst Du locker 5 Koi oder auch mehr einsetzen.
Und zum lockerem Kreisen langt es den Fischen auch noch wenn sie erwachsen sind


----------



## SaschaW (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Es wird halt oft von mind. 15m³ Teichvolumen geschrieben.
Ich möchte mir die Kois jetzt nicht anschaffen und in 4 oder 5 Jahren wieder abgeben müssen weil Sie zu groß für den Teich sind ...
Daher besser vorher informieren!
Meine Bedenken beziehen sich auch eher auf die Fläche von ca. 8m² nicht auf das Volumen.
Wie gesagt, mehr als 5 Tiere sollen es nicht werden (auch wenn es bestimmt schwer fallen wird).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Ich denke auch, das passt schon


----------



## PyroMicha (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Herzlich Willkommen...

Ich denke auch, das es passt.
Ich orientiere mich da immer an der Regel:
Pro Koi min. 1.000 l, idealerweise 2.000 l. Wasser.
Die Teichtiefe ist vollkommen i.O.

Damit dürften fünf für deinen Teich kein Problem sein .


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Hi Sascha,


:willkommen  bei den Teich -:crazy 

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an 

Evtl. sollten bei dem von Rüdiger errechneten Volumen auch noch max. 7-10 Koi gehen.

Wirst sehen wenn du erst mal deine ersten 5 Racker ins Herz geschlossen hast kommen bestimmt noch ein/zwei Koi dazu....... 

Und dann bist du froh das du noch ein wenig "Puffer hast"


----------



## SaschaW (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas optimistischer gestimmt ... hab schon fast befürchtet ich müsste meinen Koi-Traum wieder begraben.

Das Volumen ist leider nicht ganz so groß. Nach meinen Berechnungen ca. 9 m³ da ich aufgrund von Bims eine Stufe anlegen muss.

Wirkt sich eigentlich der Bims auf die Temperatur in der Tiefwasserzone aus?

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## A6er (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Hi,
mit 9m3 bist du sozusagen an der "pauschalisierten Untergrenze", was man einen Koiteich nennen darf.
Es geht aber auch noch kleiner (Hallo Werner  ).
Und "Der" geht sogar sehr gut  

Wie soll sich den der Bims auf die Temperatur auswirken?
Garnicht, meine ich.


----------



## SaschaW (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Wie gesagt, es ist reiner bims.

Meine Therorie war, wenn sich die Schicht erwärmt hat, das diese dann die Wärme länger speichert als normale Erde.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht aber auch noch kleiner (Hallo Werner  ).
> Und "Der" geht sogar sehr gut



Hi Rüdiger

Ich habe nur einen naturnah eingerichteten Zierfischteich


----------



## koi1991 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Hi ! Bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen wie groß ein Koiteich mindestens sein sollte? Momentan habe ich einen kleinen gartenteich mit kleinen Koi's  . Habe mir so 6-7000 Liter vorgestellt . Was für einen Filter soll ich nehmen ?

Gruß
koi1991


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Wenn du Kois halten willst, tue dir einen Gefallen und mach so gross wie es geht.


----------



## koi1991 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Hi ! ich hab nicht viel platz und deshalp wollte ich den Teich möglichst früh tief  machen um noch ein vernünftiges Volumen zu erhalten ! Geht so etwas und wie muss man das dann machen ?

Gruß
Domenic


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Natürlich geht sowas. Dann solltest du aber einen Ringanker aus Beton machen und dann erst anfangen zu buddeln.


----------



## koi1991 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Wie sieht das denn mit der Pumpe und so aus ? 
wollte mir eigentlich einen 3 Kammerfilter mit einem siebfilter selberbauen .
Geht das ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Auch das geht.

Schau doch mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/67/

und hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/65/

vorbei.


----------



## koi1991 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße*

Ok danke!

Gruß Domenic


----------

